
Something is rotten at food startup Hampton Creek - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Sex-lies-and-eggless-mayonnaise-Something-is-6427839.php
======
ceequof
Blogspam. Original post is at [http://www.businessinsider.com/hampton-creek-
ceo-complaints-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/hampton-creek-ceo-
complaints-2015-7)

